# So how old is your computer?



## Olaunn (Feb 18, 2011)

Mac, PC, or whatever...it doesn't matter. What DOES matter is the age of the machine (older is cooler) and whether or not it's still your primary machine.

 My machine I built myself back in 2004. I've never upgraded anything except the shitty ass AGP card and the OS. I still use it on a daily basis to play music, watch movies, and run some older PC games. It has been running like a clock all these years, probably due to wise internal component choices. 

 Still, I wonder what newer machines are like/can do these days. It's too bad that one has to take out a bank loan to find out.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 18, 2011)

My computer was built last year. I still have my old one as back up, and I don't know how old that one is, since it was built 2 years ago. (from old computer parts). 

Both computers handle drawing programs, and music easy, but my old computer can't handle games well, since it was never designed as a gaming computer. The one I use now can handle games like Team Fortress 2. (my old one barely handles Portal).


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 18, 2011)

Mmm well I've got my new PC which is about four months old I think. I've also got a laptop which is now somewhere between two and three years old and then an old x386 which is around 20 years old I think. And I did use the x386 recently because I wanted to play an old 16bit game that I couldn't get to run anywhere else.


----------



## Trance (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine's about a year old.  iMac.
I kind of want a laptop that's not a Mac.  Stuff just works better with Microsoft sometimes.

And I don't see how older computers are cooler.  :|


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 18, 2011)

This friggin' thing is around 8-10 years old. Its a Dell Demition 4550. I inherited it when my step brother moved to his moms hous some ways away. It is so slow, moves at the speed of smell...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Hiskkvhiss said:


> This friggin' thing is around 8-10 years old. Its a Dell Demition 4550. I inherited it when my step brother moved to his moms hous some ways away.* It is so slow, moves at the speed of smell*...


 
My best friend used to say that back home. Man that made me laugh.

My mac book pro is like 2 years old I think- or almost 2 years. My grandmother has a dell that is like 10 year old, still runs alright and my brother has a windows 95 I think- 95 or 96- it is a BEAST.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 18, 2011)

Which part? :V

Between 7 and 1 year(s) old.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 18, 2011)

8 years and still going strong.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

My comptuer is 23 and voted for Obama.


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2011)

Macbook Pro from 2006, yeehaw


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got a laptop two years ago, but I was using an unbearably slow desktop for eight years- Before that was just Windows 98.


----------



## Mau (Feb 18, 2011)

Ummm my Toshiba Satellite laptop is about 6 years old.  I first got it back in like grade 12 or something...my mom's bf bought it for me so my mom would quit bitching that I was always using her comp.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 18, 2011)

I found this laptop at a friend's garage sale for $20 last year. I think it is from 2005 or 2006. I bought my netbook new in early '09. My grandparents randomly decided to send us a desktop last year, and it will be mine when I move out. Before that, the one I was using was 10 years old, although the case was the only thing that hasn't been upgraded since then.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2011)

i think i built it a little less than one year ago... not sure about it^^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2011)

I had very old computers that ceased working therefore they went to the trash, but my current one is from either last or one and a half years ago. I have an older one from about 4 to 6 years ago.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 18, 2011)

NEW.

Built at Christmas.


----------



## Garrus (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine is a prebuilt crappy Dell from around 2004, only last month did I upgrade with a new graphics card finally, for so long I was stuck playing every game on minimal, even Dawn of War on minimal could cause problems.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 18, 2011)

Built in 2007. It's showing its age; The southbridge (esp. SATA) is not performing very well any more. I'm looking to go with a Sandy Bridge whenever the chipsets are fixed, but I wonder if I'll have the funds.

My CPU is pretty low-end nowadays - Athlon X2 6000+. It's difficult for me to play many CPU-bound games, though my graphics card, a Radeon HD 4850 512MB is running strong save for the low onboard RAM.


----------



## Hir (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I bought the base unit about a year ago, before then it was 2 years old with major improvements to it. I changed the processor, the graphics card, the hard drive (twice) and the disc drive.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 18, 2011)

Regularly used, anywhere from six months (eMachines eM250) to 28 years (TRS-80 Model 100) old.


----------



## Vo (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought a prebuilt HP box at the beginning of 2009 for a telecommuting job. I've since added a video card (had onboard), changed the RAM after a failure (I may have also replaced the mobo with identical but I can't remember) - not sure if RAM was an upgrade in capacity, been a while - and moved the whole thing into a different case that makes it look a lot older than it is (it's beige and over 2 feet tall I swear) - and of course it's seen several different OSes.

It's still my primary (only) box.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2011)

2003 Toshiba Portege M200

it's a pretty good machine. Single-core 1.6 ghz but it runs everything up to Half Life 2, and it's a tablet! I might've replaced it by now, if browsers hadn't gotten better in the last few years.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 18, 2011)

A 2005 macbook.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 18, 2011)

Not even a year old yet. It's a 2010 Macbook, I bought it in August.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 18, 2011)

Figure it's about 5-6 years old, HP Pavillion m9066.sc.
Laptop is a Samsung R580, almost a year old.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 18, 2011)

My computer's almost a year old. :V


----------



## Willow (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought my HP Pavillion laptop last January so it's a year old now.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 18, 2011)

Running a old 2006 Sony VGN-C140G which originally had XP media edition until I upgraded to 7 ultimate. Its time for a upgrade so I am buying a 2008 macbook pro.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Feb 18, 2011)

My case and mobo are 3 months old.
My GPU is 6 months old.
My PSU is 2 years old.
My disk drive and hard drive are 5 years old.

My computer is like a car crash.


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2011)

Lappy gaming lappy (720 gigs)- about two years, Desktop(500 gigs), about three months, other desktop, bought in 2005(320gigs), about a year, netbook(250gigs), about eight months.

/computerfreak

Toshiba, Dell, and HP, all of which work wonderfully <3


----------



## Xavan (Feb 18, 2011)

A day.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 18, 2011)

My desktop will be a year old in April. My laptop is... a couple of years older than that.


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Lappy gaming lappy (720 gigs)- about two years, Desktop(500 gigs), about three months, other desktop, bought in 2005(320gigs), about a year, netbook(250gigs), about eight months.


 
Why the hard drive sizes?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> Why the hard drive sizes?


 

You know, I could have gone the save face way and posted a well thought out and legitamate reason, but in all honesty I felt it'd be relevant. I play lots of PC games so I need the space, along with the amount of drawing, animations, writing and work I do.. I don't know, maybe I liked how much memory I had?


----------



## Ames (Feb 19, 2011)

About a year.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 19, 2011)

My core build: i have no idea as i bought it used, but ive upgraded it for more power.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 19, 2011)

Very old. More than likely 8+ years old.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 19, 2011)

Some of the porn has petrified.


----------



## Rynn (Feb 19, 2011)

My current one's about a year and a half now.  My laptop's four and is falling to pieces and doesn't shut down right, do the internet right, and the fan sounds like it has a baseball card in it.  It sucks.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 19, 2011)

My computer is about a year old. Still pretty high spec by today's standards. Won't need to upgrade for a while.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 19, 2011)

Dell Dimension 4600: 11 years old, It's still alive and kicking, which is a major surprise, had to fix it at least three times, either cause someone managed to make it crash when I let them use it, or the motherboard fried. But I finally managed to prevent either two from happening for 4-5 years now.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 19, 2011)

Which one?
Desktop (Phenom II): 6-2 months
Macbook Pro: 18 months
Desktop 2 (Athlon II): 10 years to 1 month
Netbook: 10 months
Server: 16 months
Desktop 3(Pentium 4): 4-6 years
Mini PC/network appliance: 16 years
I think that's all of them. Damn I love craigslist.


----------



## Branch (Feb 19, 2011)

Desktop - 2 years // Laptop - 3 years


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 19, 2011)

Only a few months! Finally got a new one!


----------



## Koze (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe a month or so? It's recertified/refurbished so maybe older. O:


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 20, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Mac, PC, or whatever...it doesn't matter. What DOES matter is the age of the machine (older is cooler) and whether or not it's still your primary machine.
> 
> My machine I built myself back in 2004. I've never upgraded anything except the shitty ass AGP card and the OS. I still use it on a daily basis to play music, watch movies, and run some older PC games. It has been running like a clock all these years, probably due to wise internal component choices.
> 
> Still, I wonder what newer machines are like/can do these days. It's too bad that one has to take out a bank loan to find out.


 
My laptop (which I'm using now) is about a month old. I had an HP dv9000 which lasted me four years (almost), once it flipped (graphics card) I ended up with a sony viao- prebuilt. Outside of the junk they preload on these machines, if you shop right a machine like mine will last a while.
Example: 
Gateway (pentium III) = still running
Packard bell Legend 100 CD = still running
etc.


----------



## thoron (Feb 20, 2011)

My current Laptop is a Dell Inspiron, it's currently only 2 weeks old. My previous laptop was a HP Pavillion dv6000, if it made it to May it would have been 4 years old, but alas the motherboard failed.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 20, 2011)

My main computer's motherboard went "poof" about three days ago. It was four years old.

I haven't replaced it yet, but I'm using my laptop in the mean time. It's about four and a half years old.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 20, 2011)

My laptop is roughly two years old now.  HP G60-235DX lump of parts.


----------



## Dizro (Feb 20, 2011)

my computer is about 3 years old and my laptop is roughly a year old


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 20, 2011)

Single core, Athlon 64 3200.  It's circa 2004 or so I'd presume.  Though the graphics card is from 2008 but only installed a few weeks ago.  It's getting replaced soon, already collecting parts for a brand new quad core system.  The current Athlon 64 now has a Radeon HD 4650 to allow for DXVA and an infrared MCE remote is due in the mail soon.  It'll be repurposed into a HTPC running XBMC and will continue on it's life for 5-10 years.  ...Or untill the PSU explodes and burns out everything else in the box.  Which ever comes first!


----------



## cad (Feb 20, 2011)

Way too old... possibly 6 or so years old.


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine is about a year and a half old. It's an eMachine and runs on XP.


----------



## DragonTrew (Feb 20, 2011)

Lets see...

My main computer is an 5-6 year old Athlon FX-60 from the age of the  socket 939 got 2GB of DDR RAM and thanks for my last upgrade last year  (an NVIDIA GTX260) I can play most games on HI no problem... Running W7

My notebook computer is an 3-4 year old Turion 64 X2 with 4GB of DDR2 running Ubuntu...

My internet firewall is an 10+ year old AMD K6-2 with 256MB of SDRAM running PFsense...

There are other computers in my home network but they don't belong to me so... yeah...

ps. sorry for the bad English.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 20, 2011)

My main computer is just half a year old. (maybe less)

My sub computer is a I don't know since the parts came from old computers.

My laptop is about 10 years old, since it runs on a Pentiem III


----------



## Superfoxy (Feb 21, 2011)

Depends which parts.

My case is an Antec DF-85 which I bought last November

My PSU is an Antec Truepower Quattro 850W I bought last October

My Motherboard is an 11 year old one I got used, same with the 2 ghz P4, with 1.5 gb SDRAM

I have an old IDE CD-RW drive from my old comp, and a new SATA LG GH24LS50 DVD writer

My drives are a 500 gb external that holds most of my media, a 160 gb IDE drive which I also use for media, and an 80 gb drive which I use for a C drive

I use Windows XP 32 bit home edition currently

I plan on building a comp centered on a Thuban 1100T, an Asus Crosshair 4 extreme motherboard, and 16 gb RAM, which the DVD writer, the PSU and the case are meant to be a part of. Also, 9 3 TB drives in RAID


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

My desktop was top-of-the-line about three years ago I guess maybe?


----------



## Sam (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd say a good two and half years old. I'm still updating ever so slightly. :O

It's leagues ahead of my laptop though, that thing is slower than an indecisive woman in the middle of Costco/Sams Club.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 22, 2011)

net-cat said:


> My main computer's motherboard went "poof" about three days ago. It was four years old.
> 
> I haven't replaced it yet, but I'm using my laptop in the mean time. It's about four and a half years old.


 
Now, my computer is about 24 hours old.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 23, 2011)

well, if you count the oldest in my collection of hand me downs then my oldest comptuer is about 15 years old, I got it when i was 7, the second oldest about 11, then they go: 9, 7, 6, 4, 3, and my newest is just edging on a couple of months today


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 23, 2011)

My desktop's a 2003 Power Mac G4 dual processor, main laptop's a 2006 MacBook, bought an Acer Aspire netbook last year for work, and got an iPhone 4 last Sunday. I still fire up my 1987 Mac SE once in a while (8Mhz, 4Mb RAM, 256 Mb HDD); it's still good for word processing (no internet to distract me) and the only machine I have that'll run my copy of Lemmings.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

i just realized that i forgot it's 2011 now
mine's parts are 4 years old i guess
judging from runefox's post [same cpu]


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Current HP: 2 years old

Dell: About 4 years old, currently used by my bf

HP: Going on 6 or 7 years old, gave it to my dad


----------



## Flatline (Feb 24, 2011)

The oldest parts of my computer are the monitor, the keyboard, the speakers, the DVD drive and my main HDD ( >2 years).
The motherboard is about 1.5 years old, and the RAM modules too. The CPU is a few months older than that.
The graphics card is a bit older than one year. The same time I bought my second HDD (Which died last fall).
I got an external HDD last December.
The newest part is the PSU, I had to replace it in January after the previous one died.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 24, 2011)

My computer is probably so old that Edison has used it. 
Im not sure about it's real age tho, it was a hand-me-down. Prolly 5 to 6 years old is my guess.

We do have a C64 sitting around, which still works perfectly. If older is cooler, that baby's as cool as it gets, no? :3


----------



## Pine (Feb 24, 2011)

I just got mine in January from HP. I just got a crap load of new hardware and gaming devices with my tax return. My oldest part is probably my monitor since it's from 2005.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 24, 2011)

Alienware M15 Bought this lovely puppy in December 2010


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine's probably about a year old now. It does everything I need it to, could have a better graphics card though.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 24, 2011)

8 months old. But its the only laptop that I've ever taken a liking to, so this one may last.


----------



## The Angel Fox (Feb 24, 2011)

Old Pc (Acer) had it for 1 year and died 

New pc is just 1 day old. Just got it today...


----------



## DragonTrew (Feb 24, 2011)

Doxat said:


> Old Pc (Acer) had it for 1 year and died
> 
> New pc is just 1 day old. Just got it today...


 
Congrats for your new PC


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a decent, but now out-dated HP Pavillion PC. I've had it for.... 4 years now. And I think it's on the verge of going kaput.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had this MacBook for two or three years now. Before that I used an HP Pavilion from 2000. It started giving out after about six years, but I pushed it for another two. Miraculously, it _still _works, but it runs like molasses.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 25, 2011)

Considering the computer I have now used to belong to my older brother for about 3 years and I have had it for almost 4 years it's safe to say it's pretty old.

I'm looking to buy a computer soon. I think I'll just buy a Dell since I don't feel comfortable building my own like everyone else does.


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Considering the computer I have now used to belong to my older brother for about 3 years and I have had it for almost 4 years it's safe to say it's pretty old.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a computer soon. I think I'll just buy a Dell since I don't feel comfortable building my own like everyone else does.


 
I was thinking of buying parts, then just building it myself, because it's much cheaper, but then I realized...I don't know jack on how to put a computer together xD


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 25, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I don't feel comfortable building my own like everyone else does.


 


Jagged Edge said:


> I don't know jack on how to put a computer together xD


 
One word: Internet.
It will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> One word: Internet.
> It will tell you all you need to know.


 
Hehe, yeah I guess you're right. I just dont want to screw it up and break a $700 processor xD


----------



## Love! (Feb 25, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I was thinking of buying parts, then just building it myself, because it's much cheaper, but then I realized...I don't know jack on how to put a computer together xD


 it really could not get any easier
the most important thing to remember is never to force something into place
if it doesn't go in easily, double- and triple-check to make sure you're doing it right


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 27, 2011)

3 years old cost $1300 at the time.
E6750 (Dual Core 2.66Ghz), 2GB DDR2, Nvidia G210
Originally came with a 8400 which is only about 5-10% slower than the G210 so overall the performance hasn't changed much at all. Also factoring in that it came with a 24" monitor at 1920x1200 it can't play much.

Applying for jobs and hoping for the best.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 27, 2011)

Ha this baby since octopus-tober


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 27, 2011)

What a question to ask. I think I purchased most of it in '08. It has a C2D E7400 clocked up to 4GHz, 4GB of RAM and a GTX260 with a fancy cooler. It runs quiet and still does the few new games that I care about at decent settings.

My laptop, on the other hand, is from 2006. It's an expensive-ass HP with a 1.83GHz C2D, an E5600, I believe, 3GB of RAM and a Radeon X1600M. It does what I need it to, and runs for about four hours on my semi-DIY 8-cell battery.

The main reason for computers "getting old" is people screwing over their software. Hell, a new machine with five times the power of my laptop will still run slower if you leave all the bloatware on it.


----------



## Hauk (Feb 27, 2011)

OBLIVION!

BTW Mine is from 2009 a nice toshiba.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 27, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> Hell, a new machine with five times the power of my laptop will still run slower if you leave all the bloatware on it.


 
Or if the hardware just isn't up to running the software that comes preinstalled. The netbook I bought ten months ago is a 1.6GHz Atom with 1GB of RAM (now 2GB) and it came with Windows 7 on it. It ran...barely. It now runs XP and can function like a normal computer.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 27, 2011)

My computer turned 64 a couple of days ago. It's kinda slow...it takes 10 hours to go online and several hours after that to load a single web page. Not to mention it doesn't have a gui, or an os, or a keyboard...my computer sucks.



In all seriousness, I got my computer last may-june for college. It's an HP laptop--don't know the model.


----------



## Rouz (Feb 27, 2011)

Alienware m11x, I bought so I could play game and do school work. Its actually a pos and I've had to rip off the screen 2 times to tighten and loosen bolts.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 27, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> My computer turned 64 a couple of days ago. It's kinda slow...it takes 10 hours to go online and several hours after that to load a single web page. Not to mention it doesn't have a gui, or an os, or a keyboard...my computer sucks.



It should think it's better than new (-63) now, what with overflowing six bits.  Seventh is sign, and eighth is parity. :V



Rouz said:


> Alienware m11x, I bought so I could play game and do school work. Its actually a pos and I've had to rip off the screen 2 times to tighten and loosen bolts.



But how old is it?


----------



## Rouz (Feb 28, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> It should think it's better than new (-63) now, what with overflowing six bits.  Seventh is sign, and eighth is parity. :V
> 
> 
> 
> But how old is it?


Yeah I forgot to mention that about 5 months.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 28, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> My computer turned 64 a couple of days ago. It's kinda slow...it takes 10 hours to go online and several hours after that to load a single web page. Not to mention it doesn't have a gui, or an os, or a keyboard...my computer sucks.


 
Is this your computer?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Is this your computer?


 
I know so many people who thought that thing was real.


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 28, 2011)

my laptop is, uhh, 1 year and 4 months old, i think. i got it a few months before windows 7 came out, which was annoying


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 28, 2011)

One day.
=D


----------



## Rouz (Feb 28, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> One day.
> =D


 

One day what?


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 1, 2011)

Rouz said:


> One day what?


 Old.
I bought it two days ago. Built by a friend.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2011)

Mine's not even a year old yet, bought it used around late August. 

She still runs great, despite currently having a broken screen, and having a old as shit CRT monitor hooked to it now until I can get it repaired x.x


----------



## Rouz (Mar 1, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Old.
> I bought it two days ago. Built by a friend.


 
Best way to get one, what is in it?


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 2, 2011)

Depends on which one.  My main PC is about 2 years old - Quad core Intel box.  Trucking along just fine so far, though may soon update the video card from an HD4870 to a HD6870 or thereabouts.  My laptop is getting pretty dated - it's a Compaq R3000, released in early 2004 (I got mine in June of that year).  I have replaced so many parts on that thing, right down to solder work on the motherboard.  Eventually I'll be replacing it, but buying a kayak and gear takes precedence this year over a new laptop. 

My oldest working PC is an interesting oddball that I haven't had the heart to toss - a 486 from 1995 that has both PCI and VESA slots, takes EDO RAM, and has an over-clocked 5x86 CPU running at 160MHz.  For a 486, it was insanely fast and could keep pace with a Pentium 100 pretty good.  

The oldest working PC I used to have was a 1981 IBM PC with the 8088 CPU.  Got rid of it though.  Oldest computer I had (non-PC) was a 1979 TRS-80 with monitor and expansion platform, which I also recently got rid of.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine is a 5 year old HP that has served me well. I have an issue with fans burning out, but that's due to the fact that I leave the thing on and running all the time so that's my fault. I just recently replaced all the fans and my power supply because of that. Otherwise not a single issue with my model. It has an upgraded NVidia GeForce...210, most recent series, I believe?...because I can't stand on-board cards. I can upgrade to one more gig of RAM before maxing out at 4. Dual core 2.8 Intel processor.

Then I have my netbook that I lovingly call Wee, because it ish wee in size. 

My husband has his own render farm for when he uses 3Ds Max so we won't even get into his stuff. lol


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 3, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Hehe, yeah I guess you're right. I just dont want to screw it up and break a $700 processor xD


 
Most common issues: Spacers. Remember to add spacers between your mobo and the case. You'd be surprised how many people don't do that and fry their s***. 

If your heat sink is spring loaded treat it like you would changing a tire. You're not supposed to completely undo one screw at a time. You unscrew one a little, go to the next, repeat until all screws are completely removed. Doing otherwise with a spring loaded heat sink you run the risk of any of the sides still secured by screws putting too much pressure on the processor and cracking it.

Some thermal grease products contain silvite and are conductive. Some are not. Whether the thermal grease is conductive you need very, very little on the center of the processor. The placing of the heat sink in it's intended spot will generally smear it evenly on the chip through contact. God help you if you are using a conductive thermal grease and you get it on the board.

Other than that it's pretty straight forward. Everything else is just screwing relatively harmless things like fans in place and plugging in cables.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd have to individually date the hardware in my PC, I've replaced a lot of things over the last three years. My WD Raptors are from 2008 and are officially three years old, run great as ever. Newest is an EVGA GTX 470 and a Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty from 2010, the GTX470 replaced my 8800s at the time.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 3, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Is this your computer?


 
Yep, that's it. I got the prototype model. Funny thing is, it cost me several million dollars, even though it can be outdone by a digital watch. Speaking of which, get rid of your digital watches. It was a bad idea for you to have bought them. Oh, if you only knew...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 3, 2011)

Newest computer:
Dell Latitude L400: About 12 years old I think...
Bought for $50 to fix and resell.




1dynamofox1 said:


> Speaking of which, get rid of your digital watches. It was a bad idea for you to have bought them.


 
Only lame-wads don't know how to read an analogue clock/watch. :V


----------



## DragonTrew (Mar 3, 2011)

I just found my AMD 386dx40. Unfortunately it is missing everything else 

Yeah 20 years old CPU baby...


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 4, 2011)

DragonTrew said:


> I just found my AMD 386dx40. Unfortunately it is missing everything else
> 
> Yeah 20 years old CPU baby...


 
Nice - got one of those in my CPU museum.  It was the fastest 386 (particularly awesome when paired with a matching 387-40).  For the hell of it, about 12 years ago I built I system up with one of those and the matching 387 and tried to see if it could play a simple 128Kbps MP3 - nope.  Not even close.  Pretty crazy.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't really say how old my computer is.  Not all the parts are original, and it used to belong to ToeClaws.   Over seven years, maybe?  I love it...it's a workhorse


----------



## Runefox (Mar 4, 2011)

ToeClaws said:


> Nice - got one of those in my CPU museum.  It was the fastest 386 (particularly awesome when paired with a matching 387-40).  For the hell of it, about 12 years ago I built I system up with one of those and the matching 387 and tried to see if it could play a simple 128Kbps MP3 - nope.  Not even close.  Pretty crazy.


 
What'd you use to play that MP3?


----------



## ChassyCatcoon (Mar 4, 2011)

Uhm, I've had the same computer since I was like.. 7
so about 11 years


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 4, 2011)

Runefox said:


> What'd you use to play that MP3?


 
At the time, I think it was Windows 95 OSR 2.1 with Winamp.  Then tried a DOS player... I think MPXPlay, but no dice either way.  I found you had to get up to around a DX-2 80 486 or better to start playing them.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 4, 2011)

ToeClaws said:


> At the time, I think it was Windows 95 OSR 2.1 with Winamp.  Then tried a DOS player... I think MPXPlay, but no dice either way.  I found you had to get up to around a DX-2 80 486 or better to start playing them.


 
You should take another crack at it with the power of Linux! :V


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 4, 2011)

Runefox said:


> You should take another crack at it with the power of Linux! :V



*chuckles* I couldn't stand Linux at the time - it was still, in my opinion, extremely disorganized.  I considered trying it with FreeBSD, but then thought... "You know... this is really not a worthy cause for the time" and dropped it. 

Now that CPU sits in the museum - squeezed between older and newer blasts from the past.  Actually... *gets picture* It's the 6th CPU from the left.  The collection goes from oldest to newest, starting on the top left with a Hatachi HD63B03 series controller, and ends with a 2.6GHz Core2 Duo on the bottom right (um, just before that old 30 pin SIMM which I should have taken away before getting the picture, heh):


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 5, 2011)

I believe my computer is 6 years old. It wasn't even up to standard for it's time... =_= Oh well at least it still works. 

It's a Compaq Presario SR1215CL


----------

